# If Uber wants it, it's bad.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://splinternews.com/if-uber-wants-it-its-bad-1835514222/amp








Photo: APIf you are negotiating with someone, and they are willing to make concessions as long as they keep one, single, big thing, then that is the thing that is important. Duh. Today, that thing is "your ability to live with human dignity."Uber and Lyft, the vanguards of the "gig economy," have staked their entire business model on the ability to pretend that their employees are not employees. In the olden days, it was assumed that someone who works for your company is your employee. In our wondrous modern technological age, companies have figured out that if you call your employees "independent contractors," you don't have to give them a lot of stuff-workplace protections mandated by law, health care benefits, steady schedules, etc. Also they can't unionize! This is wonderful, from the perspective of companies. It has made investors and executives very rich. The only cost has been that it casts millions of people into a hellish netherworld in which the fundamental state of being is an inability to cobble together a steady, dignified, sustainable life, no matter how hard you try. This is the "gig economy" at work.

ADVERTISING

inRead invented by Teads
People who understand labor issues have long understood that the most direct and effective way to break this modern-day indentured servitude with a smile is to force these modern day companies to classify their workers as employees. All these companies have done is to find a nifty way to save themselves billions of dollars by circumventing U.S. labor and employment law, which was designed with "employees" in mind. Update the laws and the system will once again work, at least on a very basic level, as it is supposed to.Multiple lawsuits have targeted ride sharing companies on this very front, but so far there has been no broad national resolution of the issue. Now, the state of California is considering a law that would strengthen standards and make it much harder to just classify workers as "independent contractors" for absurd reasons. The law has, at least, the potential to force companies like Uber and Lyft to reclassify many of their workers as true employees-which could threaten their business model, which is built on squeezing their workers for every last cent in order to trick credulous investors into pouring billions of dollars into companies that have never actually made a profit.
ADVERTISEMENT

Uber and Lyft are scared. How do we know they are scared? Because they are offering a deal. The CEOs of those two companies published a joint op-ed in the San Francisco Chronicle on this topic. Would you like to have a good laugh, by learning the title of this op-ed? The title is: "Uber, Lyft ready to do our part for drivers."Ho, ho, ho.You see, they are enthusiastic to _work with_the state to ensure that "all workers, regardless of classification, are protected." Oh? *Regardless of classification*, you say, CEOs of multibillion-dollar companies built on exploiting the legal differences in classification? The op-ed "suggestedcreating a new drivers' organization that would advocate for workers and administer benefits," and also "suggested giving drivers in California a base wage and providing certain benefits if the companies can continue labeling them as independent contractors."
ADVERTISEMENT

So: the bosses of these companies offer you a company-approved thing that is not a union, and some benefits, as long as you do not, by any means, stop being independent contractors. Do we have a deal?I sincerely hope that what I am about to say is already obvious to anyone empowered to be involved in negotiation legal, political, or labor policy, but: The one thing they don't want to give you is the thing that you need to get. This offer from Uber and Lyft is like a kidnapper offering you a softer blanket, as long as you agree not to ever escape. No thanks. These companies know very well that once their workers become actual employees, they will get a host of benefits automatically, and they can formally unionize to win themselves many more benefits and increased pay. These companies, which have never made a dollar even _while_exploiting their workers, fear this. So they offer some concessions.
ADVERTISEMENT

The fact that they are offering means that there is more to be had. Get the thing they don't want to give you. Please god do not **** this one up.
*SHARE THIS STORY*
https://splinternews.com/if-uber-wants-it-its-bad-1835514222
*THE GIG ECONOMY*
*Labor Power Is the Best Investment*
*The Stupid Idiot's Guide to the Future of Uber and Lyft*
*Are You Prepared? *
*ABOUT THE AUTHOR*
Hamilton Nolan
Senior Writer. [email protected]
EmailTwitterPosts

by Taboola
Sponsored Links
You May Like

2013 SMART FORTWO PASSION$6,990 - carfax.com
https://privacy.criteo.com/#/adcent...k9Hi-MvUfALanIxXV6caA2_CUuB6hKKxfOuvFsbqAqd4e


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

observer said:


> https://splinternews.com/if-uber-wants-it-its-bad-1835514222/amp


the best article ever written in history



> This offer from Uber and Lyft is like a kidnapper offering you a softer blanket, as long as you agree not to ever escape. No thanks.


lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup, that is a fantastic quote and sums it up perfectly. They are so full of it. Somewhere they offered to put 4% or so into a benefit fund for drivers. That wouldn't stop them from cutting pay 4% to pay for it and we all know that's how they've worked in the past. 3 years ago they lowered rates in the summer to increase business and remember "lower rates mean higher earnings". At the end of the summer they left the rates where they were and just jacked up the safe ride fee to swallow it all for themselves. I hope California gets this right and bankrupts Uber and Lyft. Perhaps a more moral company with a fair business model will come along and take over.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

a day of reckoning is coming for Uber and Lyft

they thought they could screw drivers over forever, with no chance of reprisal or pushback


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

‘If they offer me a softer pillow I promise to never escape.’


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just got this email from Uber lol



> Recent changes to California law could threaten your access to flexible work with Uber. _Unless lawmakers take action now to modernize the law,_ you could lose your ability to work with multiple apps and control when and where you drive.
> 
> We know that flexibility is important to you-and we're working to protect it while also improving the driver experience. Uber and Lyft are coming together to call on lawmakers to support a better path forward for rideshare drivers. We're advocating for rules that would improve earnings, expand driver benefits, and create an association to represent drivers. Your voice is missing from this conversation, and lawmakers need to hear what is important to you.
> 
> ...


yeah sure Uber, all i care about is being able to go online when I want....suuuuure

keep screwing me over

no thanks


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the best article ever written in history


I liked the article too, very well worded and good advice.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

observer said:


> https://splinternews.com/if-uber-wants-it-its-bad-1835514222/amp


Good article. I only do uber part-time, so for me, if they would just increase the rates, hold those rates, throw in a few more Quests or Promotions, and support the drivers on things like safety, better service, I'd be a major improvement IMO. But the jackasses are so greedy they think they can bribe their way out (true bribery of officials & bribing drivers) but seems California, incredibly, might actually get something right for once.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I honestly expect uber/lyft to cease operation in California to force the state to roll back this law to bring them back in.

We'll see if it gets that far or not.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> 'If they offer me a softer pillow I promise to never escape.'


If they offer me a softer pillow I promise,
ILL BE EASIER ON THEM IF
I EVER GET A CHANCE
TO SMOTHER THEM WITH IT...


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

All this crap coming towards Uber is a reaction to all their dick moves. If they had simply been more respectful to drivers and avoided the media spotlight everyone would have left them alone. Simple case of greed and arrogance run amuck.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

This article needs feature, everyone needs to know where we stand now.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I honestly expect uber/lyft to cease operation in California to force the state to roll back this law to bring them back in.
> 
> We'll see if it gets that far or not.


What happened to austin when they kicked uber? replaced on the spot, nah I don't think so.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

observer said:


> https://splinternews.com/if-uber-wants-it-its-bad-1835514222/amp


Joint op Ed 
Just like the Joint Price Cut.
PRICE FIXING!

FUGGEM
RESTORE 2015 RATES


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> What happened to austin when they kicked uber? replaced on the spot, nah I don't think so.


One day of public transit disaster and the state will roll over for uber and roll back the law...


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Still be pretty nervous about it. 
You only need to look around the forum here to see the Uber trolls scaremongering and no doubt there is serious money being thrown around by Uber to anyone who has a price and will take their side.

Uber is absolutely right it hurts them and it will become a template for other states who don't think exploition is a great idea.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> One day of public transit disaster and the state will roll over for uber and roll back the law...


Uber are not about to pack up in LA..Didi Chuxing would be there in a instant. Uber shares would be 5 dollars overnight.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> One day of public transit disaster and the state will roll over for uber and roll back the law...


That won't happen, Uber is as replaceable as it's drivers, proven in Austin Texas.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 'If they offer me a softer pillow I promise to never escape.'


which one do you prefer ?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Remember, just like the US gov, Uber drivers don't deal with kidnappers or terrorists.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yup and they wanted arbitration which is why I got notices for my Chase cards about that and I'm opting out even though they make it hard and make you write a letter.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

sign your rights away


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I honestly expect uber/lyft to cease operation in California to force the state to roll back this law to bring them back in.
> 
> We'll see if it gets that far or not.


I don't see that happening. Cali must be one of their biggest profit centers.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I don't see that happening. Cali must be one of their biggest profit centers.


is it so hard for them to treat workers with respect ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> is it so hard for them to treat workers with respect ?


Based on the evidence? Yes. They've relied on a manipulative algorithm which doesn't factor in respect.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Based on the evidence? Yes. They've relied on a manipulative algorithm which doesn't factor in respect.


Which is why laws need to be updated to allow people to make decisions and not have the workplace controlled by algorithms



kevin92009 said:


> Which is why laws need to be updated to allow people to make decisions and not have the workplace controlled by algorithms


 I can't wait for California to put the hammer down on those two companies even if it does remove flexibility , I feel those people on this board that say they don't want to be employees , I don't want to be in employee either , but they've screwed people over and over and over for more than five years and it's time to get back at that even if it means removing the flexibility .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> That won't happen, Uber is as replaceable as it's drivers, proven in Austin Texas.


Ironic that you use Austin TX as an example because, while Ride Austin succeeded in the absense of U/L, laws at the state level were created that prevented Austin's ban on U/L effectively killing Ride Austin. The state rolled Austins law back for them, as the poster suggested will happen in Calflornia, yet you decided to use this as your example against his prediction? Interesting...


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Ironic that you use Austin TX as an example because, while Ride Austin succeeded in the absense of U/L, laws at the state level were created that prevented Austin's ban on U/L effectively killing Ride Austin. The state rolled Austins law back for them, as the poster suggested will happen in Calflornia, yet you decided to use this as your example against his prediction? Interesting...


Uber climbed to the top to revert the changes at state level, and yes that is how they got back into Austin, however... this isn't something in SF or LA, this is going towards ALL of California at state level, unless they can pull a rabbit out of their asses and undo dynamex, they aren't going to accomplish very much and CA already weighted on the value of having them employ rather than skim the taxes and payments, this is no longer just about drivers but making Uber pay it's dues, even if they somehow manage to revamp the entire system to have drivers remain contractors, CA will give them "but's" because they want their piece of the Uber cake, let's also face the fact California isn't that easy to purchase unlike Texas or Florida.

Whatever they do, they will employ, that's what you are not seeing, my dear Stev-o.

And of course, you missed the point of my example, anyone is replaceable.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They purchased Florida for easy the senator Jeffrey Brandes rolled over and gave a sloppy bj to Travis and all his cronies in the house cited alongside from the payout they received. Basically, Uber and Lyft have no rules in the state. I wish someone could challenge the bill and sue the state


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

And within one week of the two page ad telling the drivers "Uber, Lyft ready to do our part for drivers ", Lyft cuts the driver pay in many markets across the US.

That sure is doing their part and that is why AB5 is going to pass. It does make you wonder what the executive team at Lyft is smoking. How could they be so fricken stupid when AB5 is in play?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And within one week of the two page ad telling the drivers "Uber, Lyft ready to do our part for drivers ", Lyft cuts the driver pay in many markets across the US.
> 
> That sure is doing their part and that is why AB5 is going to pass. It does make you wonder what the executive team at Lyft is smoking. How could they be so fricken stupid when AB5 is in play?


When companies grow large enough, the arm doesn't know what the head is thinking nor what the leg is doing, it's a bad infrastructure pure and simple, a good COO and CEO whips the giant and makes it work, neither Kalanick nor Dara were capable of doing so, Lyft is no different.


----------

